

Letter from Secretary Steven Chu to Energy Department Employees - MikeCapone
http://energy.gov/articles/letter-secretary-steven-chu-energy-department-employees-announcing-his-decision-not-serve

======
lancewiggs
Chu refocussed DOE efforts heavily into renewable energy, and while the
ThinkProgress article [1] pushes the "going public with climate change
rhetoric" angle, for me the money quote is:

"The cost of renewable energy is rapidly becoming competitive with other
sources of energy"

I am guessing that Chu kept his head down deliberately about climate change to
avoid the ire of the deniers, and funded efforts to reduce the cost of
emission-free alternative energy. The deniers have nowhere to go, as over the
next two decades cheaper electricity generated with zero emissions will
steadily replace more expensive gas/coal generation, and petrol/diesel for
transport.

A job well done.

[1] [http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2013/02/01/1529531/chu-
resi...](http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2013/02/01/1529531/chu-resigns-
writes-of-growing-evidence-were-making-weather-more-extreme-and-moral-
responsibility-for-action/)

